# Topics > Gear-Up! >  Towing a 5th wheel into NYC

## openmind

I've been asked to drive to the Canarsie Pier in Brooklyn to pick-up my friend.  I'm on Cape Cod.  I grew up in NY and don't relish the trip but my friend is having a rough time health-wise right now so instead of our original plan which was to meet outside of the city, I've agreed to look for a place closer to him. I want to make his life as easy as possible.  

Has anyone on the forum ever driven through NY to that part of Brooklyn? 

The Truck driver's atlas has shown me a few spots where there might be clearance issues but my friend assures me he sees big-rig trucks down there so there must be a safe route to and from the pier.  Of course, those could be local trucks dispatched from local warehouses.  They may never have had to venture onto highways with low-overpasses. I don't know. 

I'd like to be a good friend.  I'd also like to stay safe.  What's a friend to do?

Thank you,
Michael

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

I've driven most of those roads with large Class C's and Class A motorhomes.  You do need to use the trucker's guide and follow the marked truck routes.  It's helpful to remember that if a city bus can use your planned route, your tow vehicle and 5th-Wheel will make it.  

But I wonder why you need the 5th wheel on that part of the trip?  Would it be possible to park the 5th Wheel at the RV park in Jersey and then take your tow vehicle and drive into Brooklyn and pick up your friend?   Liberty Harbor RV park is in Jersey City and I've stayed several times.  (Not in the last 20 years, unfortunately, but it still looks the same to me in photos.)  Actually it looks nicer now than it did the last time I was there.

The other thing to remember is that is easier to drive into the city around 3 AM -- if you really must take your 5th Wheel.  On the other hand, I've driven in Brooklyn, Manhattan with larger vehicles in the middle of rush hour.  Just got to be patient.

Mark

----------


## DonnaR57

My husband is a former long-haul trucker who has had to go into Brooklyn with a 53' semi-trailer. He says you're on the right track, checking the trucker atlas. The other issue, besides clearances, might be the fact that a viaduct is \_/ and your 5W could have an issue.  He says Mark is "right on" with his suggestion to leave the 5W in an RV park and go get your friend with your pick-up. You will also need to check with your friend regarding local parking, or ensure that he's waiting for you as you swing by, as parking can be at a premium, depending on where in Brooklyn. 

Another issue, depending on how you get into Brooklyn, are your Propane Tanks! They are definitely "HazMat"!

Donna

----------


## Midwest Michael

I don't have any recommendations for routes but I will say that if an atlas says you may have a clearance problem, I would trust that far more than the "assurances" of a friend who has probably never really had to worry about it.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> Another issue, depending on how you get into Brooklyn, are your Propane Tanks! They are definitely "HazMat"!


This is a bigger issue than the traffic.  You will not be allowed to enter the city using any of the tunnels because of the on-board propane tanks.

Mark

----------


## openmind

Thank you.  Your suggestion of leaving my 5W in Jersey makes sense.  I'll see what it will take to do that.

Michael

----------


## openmind

Thank you, Donna.  I'm looking at driving from the Cape to Jersey.  My friend said he can take a black car across the bridge or the ferry and a cab to meet me.

----------


## openmind

Thank you, Mark. I agree, that is a bigger issue than traffic.  My new top question now is how to get into NY. I'll have to look closely at every available route planning tool not only for clearances but for bridges and tunnels along the way.

----------


## glc

Even if you leave the 5W outside the city, you are going to have issues because pickup trucks are not allowed onto any of the NYC parkways.  If you want to go to the Canarsie Pier, you will have to take city streets.

I'd look at leaving the 5W somewhere in CT or NY on the way to the Whitestone Bridge.  I'd have him take a cab or car to JFK Airport, pick him up there.  It's a pretty straight shot from I-95 - just take it to I-678, cross the Whitestone, 678 runs direct to JFK.  Bring your EZ-Pass!

----------

